# chafa



## swift_precision

Hola foreros,

No sé si esta palabra es esclusivamente usada en jerga mexicana...pero un amigo mio que es chicano me ha dicho que se puede usar como adjetivo....¿algún mexicano nativo me pueda comprobarme si es correcto usarla así?


----------



## patrikia

Hola,
Sí, es un mexicanismo que se usa para decir "de mala calidad," "mal hecho." Existe también el sustantivo "chafés", algo de mala calidad o mal hecho.

De acuerdo con el DRA, se usa también en El Salvador y Nicaragua, pero no con el mismo significado ...

2. m. El Salv. militar (hombre que profesa la milicia).
3. f. Nic. broma (burla).

¡Saludos!


----------



## murena

Otro sustantivo también es chafada:

"Esta computadora es una chafada" o "está chafa"

También puede ser como verbo: chafear

Esto ya chafeó

Saludos


----------



## patrikia

Secundando a Murena, en ese caso significa "echarse a perder."


----------



## swift_precision

muchísimas gracias....


----------



## EmmanuelOA

patrikia said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Existe también el sustantivo "chafés", algo de mala calidad o mal hecho.


 
*Chafez*, sería, como los sustantivos que denotan cualidades (sórdido - sordidez).


----------



## dianawyld

hola, ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, estos estudiando lenguas extranjeras y en la materia de semántica estoy haciendo un trabajo de investigación de una palabra que es utilizada por unos niños de 11 años y quiero saber como es y ha sido utilizada la palabra chafa en diferentes contextos. mil gracias anticipadas.​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Diana y Bienvenida,

he escuchado "chafa" solo en conversación entre mexicanos, para expresar algo de mala calidad.



Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, dianawyld, y bienvenida al foro.

Chafa se usa tal como dice fsabroso: para indicar baja calidad, mala construcción, o hasta un producto feo o no deseado.

Hay un hilo anterior sobre _chafa_: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=56811&highlight=chafa

Si pusieras unos ejemplos o más detalle, se te podría responder de una manera más completa.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

chafa no es sóloo par productos es para cualquier situación que sea de mala calidad


----------



## zach

mientras en quito, ecuador, he oido hablar 'chafas' con referencia a los policias. dice la pagina jergas de habla hispana (http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/Index.php?pais=&palabra=chafa&tipobusqueda=2&PHPSESSID=07c74c32783e6394e7d513b224edbc7e)
que se usa en honduras tambien segun este contexto y en guatemala para significar 'soldado'. espero que la ayude.


----------



## ILT

dianawyld said:
			
		

> *H*ola, ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, estos *estoy* estudiando lenguas extranjeras y en la materia de semántica estoy haciendo un trabajo de investigación de una palabra que es utilizada por unos niños de 11 años*,* y quiero saber c*ó*mo es y ha sido utilizada la palabra chafa en diferentes contextos. *M*il gracias anticipadas.


Aquí te paso lo que dice la RAE de la palabra chafa:
* 1.* adj. coloq._ Méx._ De mala calidad.
* 2.* m._ El Salv._ *militar*  (ǁ hombre que profesa la milicia).
* 3.* f._ Nic._ *broma*  (ǁ burla).

Yo uso la palabra con el primer sentido, algo de mala calidad:
¡N'ombre! ¡Si esa marca de cuadernos es bien (muy) chafa!

Si quieres que mueva este hilo al foro Sólo Español (pero ahí no podrás recibir respuestas en inglés), sólo házmelo saber y con todo gusto lo movemos 

Saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

Hay otra (verbo: Chafar), que según el DRAE es:

(Voz onomat.).*1.* tr. Aplastar lo que está erguido o lo que es blando o frágil, como la hierba, el pelo de ciertos tejidos, las uvas, los huevos, etc. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* tr. Estropear, echar a perder. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. en sent. fig.http://forum.wordreference.com/*3.* tr. Arrugar y deslucir la ropa, maltratándola.*4.* tr. coloq. Deslucir a alguien en una conversación o concurrencia, cortándole y dejándole sin respuesta. _Le chafaste con esa contestación._*5.* tr. coloq. Desengañar, desilusionar, deprimir a alguien. _La noticia le chafó_. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/


----------



## dianawyld

hola a todos y un saludo especial a todos aquellos que me contestaron, en verdad me ayudaron. mis agradecimientos a ustedes por tomar en cuenta mi pregunta. 

Ojalá así como la persona de Ecuador me dijo el sentido en que usan la palabra chafa en su país, pudieran otros de otros paises darme su uso. una vez más MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!!


----------



## insertmusichere

también se puede usar para cualquier situación no deseable. por ejemplo, tu mamá te dice que no puedes ir a un concierto y le contestas 'que chafa' o 'que chaf'. esta situación no tiene nada que ver con algo mal hecho o de mala calidad.

también se puede usar como adverbio. pero orita no recuerdo como.


----------



## kikaela9

Estoy de acuerdo con la persona con el nick raro insertishfdlsdflsjf.... "chafa" puede ser utilizado en lugares y acontesimientos diarios o personales, por ejemplo: vas a la tienda y preguntas por cierto producto y te dicen, "no lo tenemos", tu puedes responder "uuh pues que chafa(o)", aunque es algo rudo.


----------



## KlümschK

Hola

Me gustaría saber si hay un equivalente en inglés para la palabra en discución, en el sentido de mala calidad.

¿Podría ser "spoiled"? o ¿Cómo sería?

Saludos


----------



## stooge1970

swift_precision said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> No sé si esta palabra es esclusivamente usada en jerga mexicana...pero un amigo mio que es chicano me ha dicho que se puede usar como adjetivo....¿algún mexicano nativo me pueda comprobarme si es correcto usarla así?



Hola. No se usa exclusivamente en jerga mexicana, pues tengo una amiga colombiana que lo dice muy seguido.

Saludos.


----------



## Gla Gla

Is there a word in English for "chafa" as in something which is low quality?


----------



## CervantinaCcs

Quizás cheap?


----------



## Copal

Hello, Gla Gla

I'd use "Cheap", but let's wait for a native's opinion.

Bienvenid@ 


Copal.


----------



## Lerma

_*Useless*_ y otras opciones:
 _*
http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/chafahttp://www.wordmagicsoft.com/diccionario/es-en/chafa.php
*_


----------



## Copal

Hola, Gla Gla, Lerma

Difiero con la propuesta de Lerma. "Chafa" se refiere a un objeto o persona de poca calidad, con muchas fallas y corriente. La palabra "useless" se usa como "inútil". Quizá "Cheap" (también en el contexto de "codo") sería útil en este caso.


Gracias.


Copal.


----------



## MHCKA

El punto es que algo chafa aparte de barato es de mala calidad  o es una marca ilegal que imita a una marca popular de alto costo y que nunca alcanza el desempeño del producto original; precisamente sobre este último punto es que se generaliza el adjetivo hacia las personas... un profesionista, oficial, o artista que no alcanza el desempeño mínimo esperado de él. 

Siento que cheap se queda corto como adjetivo para las cosas, pues capta la parte de barato pero no lo demás, aunque un poco eso del mal gusto... para las personas decir un mal profesionista le quita el sentido de slang a la palabra chafa...


----------



## Dario de Kansas

Copal said:


> Hola, Gla Gla, Lerma
> 
> Difiero con la propuesta de Lerma. "Chafa" se refiere a un objeto o persona de poca calidad, con muchas fallas y corriente. La palabra "useless" se usa como "inútil". Quizá "Cheap" (también en el contexto de "codo") sería útil en este caso.
> 
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> 
> Copal.


 
You've got it. The word "cheap" can refer to something of poor quality as well as something that's inexpensive. It's somewhat informal but very common.


----------



## Sandy_Bella

*As far as I´m concerned ¨Chafa¨ means absurdo, tonto, desatinado, descabellado.*
*Chafa would be ¨lame¨, ¨pathetic¨, ¨feeble¨ in English.*

*Esperemos otras sugerencias*
*Help me improve, correct my mistakes!*

*ReGaRDs*

*§AnDy*


----------



## Copal

Saludos a todos


Me gusta "lame", pero quizá más de una palabra en inglés sea necesaria para comprender todas las connotaciones de "Chafa": *Cheap, tacky and lame.* 



Copal.


----------



## Mish Mash

Lame is more for something ike a joke which is pathetic,

Chafa when youre talking about *something *thats  badly made would be cheap, naff, crappy, 

a person could be lame 
but its more about their behaviour meaning pathetic,
Id say pitable, useless

On the otherhand ridiculous, laughable....hmmmm what a lovely mish mash of words


----------



## MHCKA

Cuando usas *chafa para calificar un comentario*, creo que podría ser *feeble *o* lame *(con base en la explicación del MW-D). 

Creo que Copal tiene razón y es probable que no exista una sola palabra que pueda tener las mismas connotaciones que puede adquirir chafa en el español en función de si lo dices:
de una cosa o producto
de una persona
de un comentario

Saludos.


----------



## Gla Gla

Do you think "junk" would be better?


----------



## Mons_17

"Cheap" is often used in the USA. "Shabby" can also be used, and "sub-par" may be used as an understatement.


----------



## Gavril

Me dijo un hispanohablante mexicano que la palabra "chafa" es algo grosera -- casi una palabrota -- y que es más aconsejable decir "de mala calidad" en casi todo contexto. Ya leí los hilos anteriores sobre "chafa", pero no encontré resolución de mi duda. ¿Uds. me ayudan en esto?

Gracias


----------



## Maika

No es mala palabra realmente.  Sí se refiere a algo corriente, no fino, no bueno, pero palabrota no es. Claro que si vas de visita a una casa no dirías "este jarrón es chafa", pero tampoco dirías "este jarrón es de mala calidad" verdad? jeje. Sólo hay que tener cuidado para qué y a quién la dices.  Si estás platicando con un amigo puedes tranquilamente decir que tal película está chafa, o que la ropa que estás viendo en una tienda es chafa. Es lenguaje totalmente informal. Es slang. Espero sirva
Saludos


----------



## Choni

En España, si dices chafa, no se entiende. Se puede utilizar el verbo "chafar", "Me has chafado la idea", o sea, que me la has estropeado, pero el sustantivo no lo utilizamos.


----------



## Askaks

How about "rubbish"?

That's rubbish!
Que chafa!


----------



## canyonsvo

Chafa = knockoff.  A cheap, low quality imitation of the real article.  A Bolex is a fake (knockoff) Rolex with the bottom of the B carved off.


----------



## spodulike

My suggestion

"worthless"


----------



## canyonsvo

Gla Gla said:


> Is there a word in English for "chafa" as in something which is low quality?


To clarify, Gla Gla, whenever I am in Mexico, I have noticed some "cool" gear that my family there has.  The younger ones will say that their stuff is "chafa" meaning fake.  They could not otherwise afford new Tommy Hilfiger gear


----------



## Maika

spodulike said:


> My suggestion
> 
> "worthless"



I think that is a good one...


----------



## Arrius

Currently, the most popular word for this idea applied to objects, people, or abstract nouns appears to be  *cheesy.*
For objects, there is also* kitsch* which has the connotation of pretentiousness*,* as also with* meretricious,* of more general application though relatively uncommon.
*Lame* I would use in this sense in the expression * a lame agument/** idea, *but* a lame man* to me is _un cojo,_ nothing more_._
*Seedy* describes a person"who has seen better days", but I haven't heard it used recently. I suppose the idea is of a plant that has "gone to seed" and has dried up and withered.


----------



## mijoch

"tatty"

M.


----------



## javierserrano

I agree canyonsvo. For me *chafa* means *fake*. Sometimes fake articles are not cheap. However, I think you can talk of a cheap fake watch. Maybe Mexicans would agree me. (Como los relojes _chafa_ que se pueden adquirir en Tepito pero que están por encima de los 1,200 pesos.) 

Best wishes


----------



## cvermar

Arrius said:


> Currently, the most popular word for this idea applied to objects, people, or abstract nouns appears to be  *cheesy.*
> For objects, there is also* kitsch* which has the connotation of pretentiousness*,* as also with* meretricious,* of more general application though relatively uncommon.
> *Lame* I would use in this sense in the expression * a lame agument/** idea, *but* a lame man* to me is _un cojo,_ nothing more_._
> *Seedy* describes a person"who has seen better days", but I haven't heard it used recently. I suppose the idea is of a plant that has "gone to seed" and has dried up and withered.



I wouldn't use kitsch...it denotes bad taste, not poor quality. And although cheesy can be used to mean of poor quality, the connotation is different. Wiktionary says this:
*3.(informal) of poor quality through being overdramatic, excessively emotional or clichéd.
*_a cheesy song
a cheesy movie
_4. (informal) of a solution to a problem, inelegant, showing no skill (see brute force method)
_Using an infinite number of monkeys to write television shows is cheesy._
Synonyms: corny, tacky


----------



## Aserolf

Como mexicana yo usaría *"cheap"* para describir un producto. Para mi _cheap_ encierra la parte barata pero también la mala calidad.
Saludos ;o)


----------



## Moritzchen

How about "bogus"?


----------



## Battletards

I would say that the English equivalent to "Que chafa" would be "Lame!"


----------



## rositabonita

Me parece que la palabra chafa tiene varios significados en español, y consecuentemente hay varias traducciones según el significado preciso.

Un lugar, por ejemplo un hostal o bar, que es de mala calidad, puede ser *cheap*, que se refiere al costo pero también a la calidad. Puede ser* run-down* si es muy mal cuidado, por ejemplo la pintura se está cayendo, las mesas están medio rotas, etc. Puede ser *shady* si es de mala calidad pero también te da mala espina, poblado por gente un poco turbia o de carácter inseguro como "flaite" o "jote", para ocupar algunos chilenismos.

Para lugares y objetos también se ocupa *crappy*, que quiere decir de mala calidad pero no necesariamente barato en precio - puede ser algo muy caro pero crappy porque no funciona como debe - eso es lo peor, no cierto? Crappy es más informal porque viene de una palabrotita. 

Para objetos como relojes, cuadernos, etc., como dijeron antes, se puede decir *cheap* que refiere tanto a la calidad como el precio. Y *knock-off* (puede ser adjetivo o sustantivo) si imita una marca buena.

Un chiste que no es chistoso sería *lame* o *crappy*.

Y en una situación desafortunada como, para ocupar el ejemplo que usaron antes, si tu mamá no te deja ir a un concierto, puedes decir "*That's lame*", "*Rough*", "*What a bummer*" o "*That sucks*" pero éste es menos cortés para decir a un adulto pues viene de una referencia vulgar (mamar).

Espero que les haya servido!


----------



## sunRAE

I would definitely say it would be *crappy. *Porque crappy se puede referir algún producto de calidad ó una desagradable situación. Es una expresion mas o menos--entre habla formal ("That's so unfortunate" or "That's such bad quality") y vulgar ("What a piece of shit" or "It's a shitty situation"), igual que "¡Qué chafa!" es una expresión mas o menos--entre muy formal: "Que mala calidad" y vulgar: "Que poca...."

Sí, *crappy *y tambien *l**ame *son las mas apropiadas a mi punto de vista!!


----------



## KentuckyBluegrass

sunRAE said:


> I would definitely say it would be *crappy. *Porque crappy se puede referir algún producto de calidad ó una desagradable situación. Es una expresion mas o menos--entre habla formal ("That's so unfortunate" or "That's such bad quality") y vulgar ("What a piece of shit" or "It's a shitty situation"), igual que "¡Qué chafa!" es una expresión mas o menos--entre muy formal: "Que mala calidad" y vulgar: "Que poca...."
> 
> Sí, *crappy *y tambien *lame *son las mas apropiadas a mi punto de vista!!


I totally agree. It's what I was thinking through this whole string.


----------



## juanjorel

En Argentina *chafar* es robar, y se usa sobre todo para cosas menores, como quitarle algo a alguien, incluso a modo de broma, por ejemplo un chico que le dice a otro: "¡Te vi, me chafaste las figuritas!", ect. Aunque creería que ahora está bastante en desuso.


----------



## Bevj

Lamentablemente este viejo hilo no cumple con las reglas del foro: swift_precision no ofreció texto ni contexto sobre el término que pregunta. Por lo tanto queda cerrado, pero se quedará en la base de datos. Gracias a todos por participar.


----------

